# Super Cute Christmas Snuggle Pouch



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just saw this on a Korean site for hedgehog accessories.
Isn't it adorable!!
Someone should make this here!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is adorable but to copy someone else's idea is rather unethical and can be an infringement of copyright.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Thats so cute I wonder what they use inside it maybe some kind of rounded hide away. I may have to make something similar for Quillbert.


----------

